# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura Or Simplify3d?

## Labbo1979

Other then the obvious Cura, Simplify3D and Slic3r which other slicers do you guys like? 

I kinda like Cura But seeing as I just bought simplify3D I hope I can get some pros cons between the two?

----------


## curious aardvark

Flashprint is actually pretty good. 
Has some cool image extrusion tools and part cutting tools. 

I use simplify3d. 
I like cura, but s3d definitely has the edge. Free slicer wise - flashprint is really coming into it's own these days.
And the only one I've ever had succesful dual extrusion from is makerware desktop - old version.

----------


## jg613

the cheapest and easiest to use is still SelfCAD for me which i do straight from Safari.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Cura, Slic3r

When I started Out I was using Cura 15.04.6. Well Still using Cura 15.04.6 It is still the easiest to  configure and use to slice the models.
However I still use Slic3r It has features that are not available in Cura. Though this is not the extent of the programs that I use and have tested.

I have downloaded every Free Slicer from every manufacture to test them all, the other One I like is MatterControl it too has its assets.

----------


## curious aardvark

I'll have a look at matter control. 
I can't use cloud software, my internet in the workshop is just not fast or reliable enough.

Hmm, dot net issue. 
I'll have a look later. 

On the subject of flashprint - it's easily the best for replicator clones. Even the dual extrusion is simple and effective.

----------


## Susanne

Both of Cura and Simplify 3D have equivalent slicing capabilities. Simplify 3D also allow you to output X3G files. But Cura needs an add-on to make X3G work.

----------


## curious aardvark

definitely not equivalent. 
simplify3d is easier to use, slices faster and very few people come here asking why it doesn't work properly :-)

----------


## DevTim

Cura, mainly because it was first one that I downloaded. Tried S3D, but I am used to Cura, not planning to change.

----------

